# Scheduled Maintenance...



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey guys, i have 30k miles on MY 00 GXE and when I got my g/f's car back from the dealer for a broken dipstick, I inquired about scheduled maintenance. Anyway, the 30k job costs $406.95 and includes oil and filter change, air filter change, etc, etc... They also include a fuel filter change!!! In all the cars before this one, (99 Si, 00 celi GTS, 91 MR2) I never changed the fuel filter. And all of them had over 50k when i sold them (Si was stolen at 56k). So, i was just wondering if the scheduled maintenance at 30k is necessary, or can i hold off for a lil while. What do you guys think? Also, how much would it cost to change a fuel filter at a local shop, since i change the oil myself and the air filter is a K&N.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Do it yourself too keept costs down. 

Changing the fuel filter doesn't cost too much. I'd do it just to "re-invigorate" the car 100%, as you're gonna do everything else.


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

harris81 said:


> Do it yourself too keept costs down.
> 
> Changing the fuel filter doesn't cost too much. I'd do it just to "re-invigorate" the car 100%, as you're gonna do everything else.


Do you know how hard it is to change the fuel filter? Maybe i could do it myself, if it isn't too difficult.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

All it involves it taking out two clamps from both ends of the fuel filter and installing the new one. Just be careful, you'll be playing with gas. Relieve fuel pressure before doing this. To relieve fuel pressure, take out the fuel pump fuse. Start the car until it sputters and dies, and then go ahead with replacing the filter.


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

harris81 said:


> All it involves it taking out two clamps from both ends of the fuel filter and installing the new one. Just be careful, you'll be playing with gas. Relieve fuel pressure before doing this. To relieve fuel pressure, take out the fuel pump fuse. Start the car until it sputters and dies, and then go ahead with replacing the filter.



Hey, thanks for the great info!!! I've got another question, though since I'm still getting to know this car.

Where exactly is the fuel filter?


----------

